# My roommate cut my baby's hair!!



## bprincezz (Mar 21, 2011)

I was out of town for the weekend and I left Jenna at home with the dog walker checking 2x a day on her. Of course, I thought everything would be fine so I wasn't worried.

I came home and noticed something extremely different in Jenna and I couldn’t figure it out. Well, my roommate cut the hair where her top knot goes and left it short and uneven. I can’t get upset at him, because he didn’t do it out of spite. He just noticed her hair was long and thought it should be short. >_< 

I just gave her a bath, but it looks pretty bad. I was thinking of putting her and putting her hair back. I’m just clueless as to what to do to make her look better.

Any advice/ideas would be great.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

aww that sucks , umm theres nothing much to do but let it grow out ! can u still tie it up at all ? i would be fuming !!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Can you share a picture so we can see 'how' short?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh gosh! I would be so mad! 

If it is very uneven and not long enough to tie up I would cut it again to try and shape it up a bit better and wait for it to grow again.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh wow... Good thing he didn't nick her with the scissors.
I'm sure she still looks cute, maybe you could have it evened up 
and then grow it back.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm so sorry! Obviously, with Cozette's little chicken leg, I can relate to you being heartsick about the loss of your pup's hair. I just can't understand how he could think he had any business cutting her hair! I feel so bad for you. The good thing is, hair does grow. I agree with the others, get it trimmed up evenly (though just that part-- don't let anyone else "even up" the remainder of her hair)!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Well... lol Maybe you can get her a hair extension? 

If you post a picture, we could probably come up with ideas to salvage it. It all depends on how it's cut! 

xoxo


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I good thing is it grows back. I have been experimenting on Lilly and even though I am learning by trial and error it always grows back.

I would love to see pictures.


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

I would get a new roomate...LOL!

Hugs, Blanche &


----------



## Little_Miss (Mar 26, 2011)

maybe try put her hair in 2 pony tails?


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I would be very unhappy if someone put a scissor to my dog without my knowledge. I am shaking my head in disbelief.:huh: Oh well, we all know hair grows back...hopefully it will grow fast.


----------

